# Hedgehog pooping incredibly frequently?



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello I recently got a new baby hedgehog and everytime i pick him up he poops like literally 15 times I just eventually put him back in his cage because he makes such a mess in like 1 minute. Is there something wrong with him? I know that him pooping on me is not a sign but he is just pooping so much it seems rather irregular. This is my third hedgehog and i have never heard of this or seen it before. Please help thanks.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs poop a lot, especially babies 

As long as the poop is a normal color and consistency, it should be fine


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You could give him a foot bath and see if that prompts him to poop everywhere in the sink instead of on you, then he should be safe to handle for a little while. (mine always poop in the sink even if just a foot bath)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats pretty normal for babies. I just started bring a plastic grocery bag and roll of toliet paper to set on the table next to me when Sandra first came home. She's getting a little better with it now so I just leave it there just in case and just make sure I have a small blanket for my lap.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's normal for babies. He'ell grow out of it. Just keep a cloth under him until he is finished. Oh and just when you think he has pooped all he possibly can, watch out for one more. :lol:


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh great!!! Thanks a lot guys! I really want to post a pic of him yall want to see him?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Of course, we all love pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

PICTURES!! PICTURES!! PICTURES!!PICTURES!!


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Just finished taking the pictures i will upload em in a second


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

It says my images are too high so i am going to give the image shack links.

First one: http://img826.imageshack.us/i/hedgehogp ... ff054.jpg/

Second one: http://img828.imageshack.us/i/hedgehogp ... ff055.jpg/

Let me know if you guys want anymore pics because i took a few.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe!! He's a cutie! What's his name?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie you have there!


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Hotchkiss


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

It should be poopypants though lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgehoglover said:


> It should be poopypants though lol


 :lol:


----------

